# Wolf Throws Down @ Telus  (fursuiting snowboard tricks)



## Powhound (Apr 30, 2012)

I posted some stills on Imgur from my trip to Telus last weekend.  Anybody ever seen a wolf hit a down flat down rail?   

http://imgur.com/a/CVUJH#0

This link made it to the top of r/furry over night, not that there's a whole lotta competition in that Subreddit, but whatever, its trending pretty well on r/snowboarding as well.  I'm proud of these shots.  I loaded a bunch to my FA as well so there's more there.


----------

